# Appli pour créer partager et modifier une liste



## tef45 (9 Janvier 2017)

Bonjour
Avec ma compagne nous attendons un heureux événement et on commence à se pencher sur le prénom aussi on s'est dit : on utilise l'application Notes pour créer une liste de prénoms qui nous plait et en la partageant, on peut la modifier suivant nos envies et ceci tous les deux et à chaque instant comme on a tous les deux un iPhone. Or problème il semble qu'avec Notes, seul le créateur de la liste peut la modifier les autres n'ont qu'un droit de lecture. On a testé et c'est le cas donc auriez vous connaissance d'une application qui puisse faire ce qu'on recherche ?

Merci


----------



## zouzou80 (9 Janvier 2017)

Evernote est une application gratuite et complète, multi plateforme qui permet l'édition de notes enrichies (photos, listes, tableaux, liens...) et qui est compatible pour le travail collaboratif et le partage.


----------



## zouzou80 (9 Janvier 2017)

Je viens de faire le test avec un ami au sujet de Notes et il a bien la possibilité de modifier ma note, dont je suis le propriétaire


----------



## tef45 (10 Janvier 2017)

Merci pour tes réponses zouzou80, on va tester Evernote alors.
Par contre c'est bizarre qu'on ne puisse pas avoir la même possibilité que toi sur Notes peut être un soucis de version ? J'ai un i6  et ma compagne un i5 dans les deux cas c'est à jour en terme de version d'IOS. Donc y'a un truc qui nous échappe car même sur le site d'apple concernant Notes il y est précisé que seul le propriétaire peut modifier la note. Un autre utilisateur peut lui aussi la modifier mais le changement ne se voit que chez ce dernier pas chez la note du propriétaire.


----------



## zouzou80 (10 Janvier 2017)

Peut être enlever le partage et recommencer? Moi j'ai partage la note via iMessage. 

Je vois les modifications de l'invité.

Sur le site Apple, ils disent que l'invité peut modifier. 
Seul le propriétaire de la note peut modifier les droits d'accès et les invités.


----------



## zouzou80 (10 Janvier 2017)

Tu as deux icônes en haut de la note : 







La première te permet d'ajouter un invité qui pourra modifier la note

La seconde est juste un partage, autrement dit, tu envoies la note sans donner le droit de modifications à l'autre.

Il faut bien sûr choisir la première icône pour pouvoir collaborer à plusieurs sur la note.


----------



## tef45 (10 Janvier 2017)

Bon youpi cela fonctionne Merci à toi ! Je ne sais pas pourquoi avant ce n'était pas le cas mais le principal c'est que cela fonctionne !


----------



## tef45 (19 Janvier 2017)

Bonjour
Je reviens ici car finalement l'actualisation ne se fait pas automatiquement et du coup je ne sais pas quoi faire c'est la misère ! Merci de m'aider si possible


----------



## zouzou80 (20 Janvier 2017)

Il s'agit sûrement d'un conflit avec iCloud. Essaie de te rendre dans les réglages, désactiver puis réactiver les paramètres iCloud 

Le faire sur chaque appareil


----------



## tef45 (21 Janvier 2017)

Merci j'ai fait ta procédure et cela a l'air de fonctionner ! Il faut juste que de mon côté je relance l'appli à chaque modification faite par ma compagne je ne sais pas pourquoi mais bon ça marche c'est l'essentiel


----------



## zouzou80 (22 Janvier 2017)

Relancer dans quel sens? Juste ouvrir l'application Notes?


----------



## tef45 (22 Janvier 2017)

En fait je dois killer l'application et la relancer. Après peut être que c'était la première fois, je vais voir sur le long terme ce que cela donne. 
Mais doit on être sur le même réseau wifi ou si l'un est en 4G et l'autre non c'est quand même bon ? Car là aussi j'ai eu une impression que cela en dépendait mais peut être que je me trompais.


----------



## zouzou80 (22 Janvier 2017)

Pas besoin d'être connecte au même réseau. La note est sur le cloud et est accessible par connexion.
Regarde et fais des tests pour être sur de bien récupérer les modifs faites par ta compagne. Normalement, c'est censé être instantané : après en fonction de ta connexion tu peux avoir une latence mais ce sera du à la connexion 4G ou au wifi.


----------



## tef45 (22 Janvier 2017)

C'est qui me semblait mais bon comme tu le dis c'est probablement le temps de latence du à la connexion.

En tout cas encore merci


----------

